# Epyc Supermicro motherboard under FreeBSD



## gofer_touch (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi!

Its about that time again (upgrades). I'd be interested in knowing whether anyone has any compatibility information for the single CPU Supermicro motherboard H11SSL-NC? On their website they haven't yet validated FreeBSD, so I'm keen to know if anyone out there has tried it on that or any of the other Supermicro Epyc motherboards.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 5, 2018)

The SuperMicro board is available now?  Nice.

It wasn't when we were spec-ing a motherboard for an EPYC-based storage server.  We went with a Gigabyte board (with dual 10 Gbe ports onboard) instead (we normally use SM boards).  We're still waiting to receive our server (backlog for EPYC CPUs, and integration issues between the onboard SAS controller and the SM backplane), so can't really help with your issue.


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah, it seems as though they are in high demand as well!


----------



## phoenix (Feb 13, 2018)

We just received our SuperMicro storage chassis with the Gigabyte motherboard and EPYC CPU.    Going to be installing drives and running some tests on it.    Work just got exciting again.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 13, 2018)

phoenix 

Why a Gigabyte mobo instead a Supermicro one? I mean, there is anything you found more interesting in the Gigabyte one?

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Feb 13, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Why a Gigabyte mobo instead a Supermicro one? I mean, there is anything you found more interesting in the Gigabyte one?



Primarily for the dual-onboard 10 Gbps SFP+ ports, but also for the 4 Mini-SAS HD connectors (16 drives) and controller onboard.  And the SuperMicro single-socket EPYC boards weren't available when we ordered this system ... 3 months ago?

We're using this as a test bed for creating an iSCSI SAN, so the 10 Gbps ports are our future-proofing.

Gigabyte MZ31-AR0 Motherboard Spec


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 15, 2018)

Christmas in February!


----------

